# Maryada Violation In Quebec: "Sukhmani Granth" Parkash On Par With Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

The SRM is very very clear that...
NO POTHI/Granth..no matter what it contains..may be .."treated on par with the SGGS parkash in Darbar Sahib..."....

However GURIQBAL of Mata kaulan has parkashed a GRANTH containing 51 continous Sukhmani Sahibs, under a Chandoa, with Chaur sahib and on Palki at PAR with a Parkash SGGS..in a Gurdwara in Quebec Canada.
Then a new and different "AKHAND PAATH" was done on the sukhmani granth....the Continous reading of the 51 sukhmani shaibs over a period of 48 hours/3 days was performed.

This is a DOUBLE WHAMMY on the SRM. Lets see what actions the Akal takhat and SGPC take on this matter.:noticemunda:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

READ the full news as well as English translation here...

http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2011/02Feb2011/14%20Feb%2011/14%20Feb%2011%20Montreal%20Gurdwara.htm

Guriqbal has previously engaged in anti gurmatt acts such as promoting fake SAKHIS on Guru Sahibs, under the 300 saal gurithaas de naal, 300 saal guru de naal (when in fact it should be 534 saal - "300" eliminates ALL the NINE GURUS before Guru gobind Singh ji as inconsequential ))....and also claiming that KAULAN deserves the SAME TITLE of MATA JI as the wives/mothers of our GURU SAHIBS..and promoting the writing repetition of waheguru thousands of times as a spiritual journey and not KARAM KAAND.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

The SMALLER GRANTH on the side complete with Chaur, Chaur Bardaar, etc on PAR with SGGS !!
YouTube        - Gurdwara Sahib Quebec (Montreal, Quebec)


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 15, 2011)

*Want all to keep in mind that the thread topic is about parkash of SGGS and attempts by some, "human godmen," to assume otherwise and disrespect/undermine the primacy of SGGS.

Let's avoid throwing a ball from left field in order to divert the topic. Thank you.

Just in case - Bickering with admin  - Something all should avoid on this point - It won't make any difference :angryadminkaur:

*


----------

